# Bristlenose fry dying?



## bossmanl (Dec 30, 2011)

Any tips to get my newly hatched BN to eat? It seems they aren't eating, I have romaine and zucchini in the net with them. Out of 8, I think I have 3 left, any help would be appreciated. I even put a few little pieces of algae wafer too.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Why don't you leave them with the parents. BN plecos are fairly good at taking care of their fry.
Also, give them some high protien food. Some thing like Wardley's brime shrimp pellets from Walmarts. Small fry needs high protien diet when they are small and growing. It's only when they are semi adults that they switch their diet to more vegies. Just use this routine. 4 days of high protien diet and 2 days of vegies. The other 1 day, can be what ever you want.
Good luck.

Addition: oh and try not to over feed too much. Some fry can't control themselves.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bossmanl (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks, i will try that.


----------

